# Network cable unplugged (even when it IS plugged in)



## kiowa25

Hi all,

I recently started seeing my ethernet LAN cable as unplugged, even though it is. It's been working fine for almost 2 years and all of a sudden this crops up.

The wireless works fine though, but the router light for my LAN connection is not lit up.

I've tried ipconfig, flush DNS. Changing cables or ports on my router did not work (the cables work fine with other computers), so I'm at a loss here.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi please try plugging the ethernet cable into a different Lan port on the router.

Please update the ethernet card drivers by downloading from the computer manufacturer's website and transfer to a usb stick and plug into probmatic pc uninstall the current drivers and install new downloaded drivers.

Please report back any change or or no change.


----------



## kiowa25

Tried all 4 ports on my router, no dice.

I've also updated the drivers to the most current version, but it doesn't seem to help either. For reference, I'm using a Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller.

Thanks again!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Can you please post an ipconfig /all for review please.


----------



## kiowa25

here it is:

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KiOwA-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mshome.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-8B-93-F2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-DD-9F-EB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c165:4ced:1f17:8304%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 24 October, 2012 5:19:10 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 25 October, 2012 5:19:10 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301999571
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-96-C4-BE-90-E6-BA-8B-93-F2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::75a8:5f1f:f66c:fc2c%10
192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Connection-specific DNS Suffix Search List :
mshome.net

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AB4A4B3-0FEF-44D7-A266-BBA00A5DB5BC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C245E46F-BF5C-406D-8A4D-5B8C0A12FE18}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:4e6:2cfc:24b5:a3cd(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4e6:2cfc:24b5:a3cd%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Thanks again!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Can you post a screenshot of device manager with your ethernet controller expanded please?


----------



## kiowa25

Hi here it is.

Let me know if you need additional info.

Thanks!


----------



## kiowa25

*bump*


----------



## TheCyberMan

On the general page of the ethernet controller does it say this device is working properly?

Also please try a different ethernet cable.

Apologies for not getting back to you sooner.


----------



## kiowa25

Yup, it says the device is working properly.

I've tried with 3 other cables, no difference. I know these cables are working (as is my original ethernet cable) because they work fine on another computer.

No worries, I'm just flummoxed as to what the problem might be.


----------



## Tomken15

Have you tried pushing the plug in and giving it a waggle at the computer end and note if there's any flicker on the router's LAN light ?

It could be hardware - either the port or the card.

Have you tried uninstalling it via Device Manager then rebooting - but don't tick the box to include the software, unless you want to go for a full reinstall either from the computer vendor's site or Realtek.

*EDIT...*What about a cold boot - remove the battery and power cord and hold the power switch in for ~40secs.


----------



## TheCyberMan

It could possibly be hardware as TomKen15 has said have you tried waggling it in the port as suggested?


----------



## kiowa25

Hi guys,

There's no light display for the LAN port, but no amount of waggling seems to help The connection is physically stable, it clicks in nice and firm.

I've tried uninstalling it via Device Manager, but no dice. I've also shutdown, removed the battery for 5 minutes and held the power button down to release any lingering charge, but nothing there either.

Thanks for the suggestions you guys!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Do you have any other computers in the household that you can test connecting to the router using an ethernet cable and see what the results are?


----------



## kiowa25

I've tried connecting my other computer via LAN cables to the router, and it doesn't work as well (all 4 ports on the router give the same result).

I don't have a third computer, so although it looks like the router might be the problem (wireless works fine, though), I wouldn't rule out both of my computers having damaged LAN ports.


----------



## Tomken15

The thing is that without Ethernet, you won't be able to upgrade firmware or factory reset it should you ever need do to that.

Do you know anyone who could loan or let you use their router just for elimination purposes ?


----------



## TheCyberMan

It could be the router but testing the computers on another router if possible using the ethernet connection is what i would do as it may confirm what you suspect or indicate there ,may be a problem with the computers Lan ports.

Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## kiowa25

Just had the internet company by and swapped router for a brand new one (same model), no dice.

The tech guy himself told me that it's got to be a problem with my computer and it's out of their hands.

Is there any way to determine for sure if a LAN port itself is spoilt?


----------



## TheCyberMan

I think you have the answer to your question probably something physical wrong so no software will cure it. You have tried it on another router and it is still the same.

The only things we will try is to open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc

Please verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wired Autoconfig is set to manual.(ethernet connections only)
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista/7 wireless configurations only)
• Workstation


----------



## kiowa25

Sorry for my ignorance, but what do the above-mentioned steps do?


----------



## TheCyberMan

First set resets the TCP stack to defaults and resets winsock files to default that the computer uses to help programs communicate with TCP and clears the dns cache.

The others are services that need to be running in order to have internet access.


----------



## Tbmtbm

I'm sorry for bumping this, but I seem to have the exact same problem as the last guy, and I have the same drivers etc. etc., I have stopped at the last step, anything to do after that?


----------



## anythingelse

Hi,
don't know if this issue is still pending, but I had a very similar problem with my Ethernet connection popping off a few minutes after system start, claiming the LAN cable to be unplugged. WLAN connection worked however, so I was able to google for help and found some hints to the antivirus firewall settings. So finally I got this issue solved by uninstalling my eset-nod32 antivirus program. This done, it still did not work until I made following setting (see screenshot <ShareEthernetAdapter.JPG>):
on network => adapter settings right-click on LAN-connection => properties (as admin!) and on the 'Share' Tab tick the first box 'permit other users of this network to use the internet connection of this computer'.
It sounds strange that this should do the trick, but it definitely solved my issue, even after I re-installed the antivirus software.
Note: this issue happened after I installed Win 10 (over existing Win 8.1) and again after upgrade to Win 10 ver. 1511.
Good luck with your machine!


----------



## tahuuson

i think you need replace your router. poor performance of router is reason


----------



## cisco

I have had the same problem and spent days scouring Google and trying any suggestion that I could find. Last night I found a post from 2002. It seemed ridiculous but I gave it a shot. PROBLEM SOLVED. 

1.) Shut dowm your PC. 
2.) Unplug the power cord. 
3.) If you have a laptop, remove the battery as well. 
4.) Walk away from the problem for at least 30 minutes. 
5.) When you return, reconnect battery and power cord. 
5.) Start as usual. 
6.) If this solves the problem, take 20 minutes and post this to all of those message boards that you didn't find the solution to. 

This fix appears to work for any OS/MOBO/NIC. 

What causes it? I don't know.


----------



## steve_fr

cisco said:


> I have had the same problem and spent days scouring Google and trying any suggestion that I could find. Last night I found a post from 2002. It seemed ridiculous but I gave it a shot. PROBLEM SOLVED.
> 
> 1.) Shut dowm your PC.
> 2.) Unplug the power cord.
> 3.) If you have a laptop, remove the battery as well.
> 4.) Walk away from the problem for at least 30 minutes.
> 5.) When you return, reconnect battery and power cord.
> 5.) Start as usual.
> 6.) If this solves the problem, take 20 minutes and post this to all of those message boards that you didn't find the solution to.
> 
> This fix appears to work for any OS/MOBO/NIC.
> 
> What causes it? I don't know.


I spent a week trying to solve this, and was about to buy an ethernet card thinking the motherboard ethernet chip might be dead. I finally found your post and it saved me. Thanks a lot!!!


----------

